

Solve Media Is CAPTCHA-ing 620K Type-In Ads A Day - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/26/solve-media-is-captcha-ing-620k-type-in-ads-a-day/

======
daimyoyo
Interesting idea. Since the traditional re-captcha has been cracked, I wonder
what they'll do in order to make sure this remains viable?

